# The Road to Mexico..................



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Everyone  

I haven't been journalling for awhile, but I'm heading to Mexico for vacation January 23rd and I don't want to go without a six pack!

So, I've decided to start journalling my diet and workouts again to help me out.

Goals: To lean out
Current Weight:135 lbs, 5'4
(I'm thinking I need to lose about 15 pounds for my abs to show )

Monday
Spin Class - 60 min.
Back/Biceps/Abs

Tuesday
Quads/Hamstrings/Calves

Wednesday
Spin Class - 60 min.
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Thursday
Spin Class - 60 min.

Friday
Spin Class - 60 min.
Back/Biceps/Abs

Saturday
Quads/Hamstrings/Calves

Sunday
Spin Class - 60 min.
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Diet: 1500 Calories/150 g carbs/150 g protien/40 grams fat

Advice and suggestions always welcome


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

That's a lot of cardio.  I'd take at least one day off.     Where in Mexico are you going?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

Cancun, I've never been before so I'm pretty excited, it's kind of my last chance before I settle down to go away and let loose. I know it's a lot of cardio, and I'm sure I will take a day off, but I want to make sure I get at least six days a week of cardio in. I'll probably end up taking Sunday off with no cardio


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Cancun, I've never been before so I'm pretty excited, it's kind of my last chance before I settle down to go away and let loose. I know it's a lot of cardio, and I'm sure I will take a day off, but I want to make sure I get at least six days a week of cardio in. I'll probably end up taking Sunday off with no cardio



Cancun sounds fun.   You'll have a blast!!     It's nice to have something to motivate you to hit the gym hard.

Taking Sunday off would be a good idea 

Good luck


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks  


Have you ever been there before?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been to Cabo San Lucas but not Cancun.   A bunch of my friends have been to Cancun.   They partied like Rock Stars


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I've been to Cabo San Lucas but not Cancun. A bunch of my friends have been to Cancun. They partied like Rock Stars


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks a bit extreme.......1500 cal and all that cardio.....you will burn alot of muscle doing that....


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2005)

Your hot.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Your hot.


Thank you....I know


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Your hot.


Ahh, ghee, thanks


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Looks a bit extreme.......1500 cal and all that cardio.....you will burn alot of muscle doing that....


This is the amound of cardio I did in the past to achieve my six pack, I can always cut back if I need to, I'm going to see what happens. I've already been doing four to five spin classes a week for the last five months with no muscle loss, and if I need to, I can always up my calories. I'll have to take one day at a time and adjust accordingly


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

I would ask emma for her advice on the calories and cardio......
Shy seems to be right on all the time.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would ask emma for her advice on the calories and cardio......
> Shy seems to be right on all the time.


Funny you should say that, those macros I'm using are from Emma when I asked for her help in the past  She's a great resource person! I know she probably wouldn't agree wtih the amount of cardio though  I decided to cut it down to five spin classes a week, I'm so bored of cardio equipment anyways


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

*Meal #1*
*1 Myoplex light Nutrition Bar (Cinnamon Roll Crisp)*

*Meal #2*
*5 oz Basa Fish*
*1/2 cup cooked brown basmati rice*

*Meal #3  *
*1 scoop (31 g) EAS 100% Whey protein powder (banana) mixed in 6 oz water*
*1 tbsp natural peanut butter*
*1/2 cup dry oatmeal*

*Meal #4*
*4 oz eye of round steak*
*1/2 cup onions*
*1/2 cup mushrooms*
*1/2 cup mixed peppers*
*1/2 cup green beans*
*1 tbsp. olive oil*
*16 oz Diet Coke*

*Meal #5*
*1 Myoplex Light Nutrition Bar (Cinnamon Roll Crisp)*




*Water - 3 litres*

*Calories - 1386*
*Fat - 51.1 (32%) * TOO MUCH FAT TODAY* Goal was for 40 grams  *
*Carbs- 119 .2 (33%)*
*Protien - 125.5 (35%)*

*Not bad, I guess, for the first day....................... *


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I decided to cut it down to five spin classes a week, I'm so bored of cardio equipment anyways


 You ever hear of Platz's squat for cardio???

 Do you ever run a cardio circuit???

 Do you ever do a weight machine circuit at speed, for cardio?

 JMT=

 I with ya though -


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You ever hear of Platz's squat for cardio???
> 
> Do you ever run a cardio circuit???
> 
> ...


What's Platz's squat for cardio  
Never run a cardio circuit or use weights as a circuit, but I really, really, really love my spin classes, it's amazing how these classes shape your legs  and I never get bored of them because they're so challenging.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thank you....I know


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> *Meal #1*
> *1 Myoplex light Nutrition Bar (Cinnamon Roll Crisp)*
> 
> *Meal #2*
> ...


.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 12, 2005)

*Meal #1*
*1/2 cup dry oats*
*1 scoop (31 g) vanilla protien powder*
*1/2 cup peaches*
*1/4 tsp cinnamon*

*Meal #2*
*5 oz Basa Fish*
*1 cup asparagus*

*Meal #3*
*1 scoop (31g) banana protein powder*
*1/2 cup strawberries*
*1/2 cup raspberries*

*Meal #4*
*5 oz Chicken Breast*
*1 cup green beans*
*1/2 cup mushrooms*
*1/2 cup peppers*
*1 tbsp olive oil*


*Meal #5*
*1 scoop (31g)  banana protein powder*
*1/2 cup strawberries*
*1/2 cup raspberries*


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Klmclean, how's it going.  Just wondering, what is Basa Fish?  you're way up north aren't you.  I have a place in the u.p., but you are latitudes past that.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Klmclean, how's it going. Just wondering, what is Basa Fish? you're way up north aren't you. I have a place in the u.p., but you are latitudes past that.


Hey there, welcome to my journal 
Basa fish is a catfish I beleive, I get it at Safeway grocery store, there are never any bones in it, I love it. It's from a company called Aquastar, if you look Aquastar up on the net the site should tell you where you can purchase it


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 12, 2005)

I love fish, so I'll have to check that out.  Is it cheap?  Good luck with your goals.  I'm sure you'll be glad to get out of the tundra for a while in January!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I love fish, so I'll have to check that out. Is it cheap? Good luck with your goals. I'm sure you'll be glad to get out of the tundra for a while in January!


It's about $15.00 per bag, you get about 6 huge filets in there. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Klmclean,

I don't want to put you off or anything, but I did some research on Basa Fish and you might want to do the same.  I just typed in Basa Fish on yahoo explorer.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey!!   Yay - a new journal  Good stuff!!

And how have you been? What have you been up to?

Diet is looking good but I would be willing to say that you are doing wayyy too much cardio!  Would you cut it down at all?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Klmclean,
> 
> I don't want to put you off or anything, but I did some research on Basa Fish and you might want to do the same.  I just typed in Basa Fish on yahoo explorer.



Scary


----------



## klmclean (Oct 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Klmclean,
> 
> I don't want to put you off or anything, but I did some research on Basa Fish and you might want to do the same. I just typed in Basa Fish on yahoo explorer.


I couldn't find anything other than that they are bottom feeder   Is there more?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey!!  Yay - a new journal  Good stuff!!
> 
> And how have you been? What have you been up to?
> 
> ...


Hey Emma, I've been really busy with work the past few months so I haven't been journalling, just checking in on everyone. I've got two gym memberships now, one is free ( a freind of mine owns the gym) and the other one is where I've been taking my spin classes, I can't say enough about these classes and what they have done for my legs  I find if I do any less it's hard for me to stay lean, mabye my diet sucks, I don't know. I don't find I'm getting burned out and I really look forward to my daily spin class, it's a good stress releaver, but I promise if I start getting burned out I'll cut down


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 13, 2005)

Klmclean,

Read This .  There is a chart comparing basa and tra fish to catfish.  Pay special attention to the "how fish are raised", "water quality" and "other uses of same water".


----------



## klmclean (Oct 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Klmclean,
> 
> Read This . There is a chart comparing basa and tra fish to catfish. Pay special attention to the "how fish are raised", "water quality" and "other uses of same water".


 
             OH MY GOD!!!!!!!

No more Basa for me. I'll switch to Talapia (sp?)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

*  WTF!?!? *



*I've been gone almost a week, and there's no WO's posted in here???*

_You are going to piss me off little lady -_ **


----------

